# Interested in getting pigs???



## Lizzielou118 (Sep 13, 2012)

I currently have a small farm with ducks, goats & rabbits. I was considering adding pigglets. Any suggestions on breed?


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 13, 2012)

Well welcome Lizzie 

We have raised several breeds in the past but our favorite are the Large Blacks & that is what we now raise exclusively. 

Liz


----------



## thebirdguy (Sep 14, 2012)

I have loved our Large Blacks... very calm and easy going.. Great mothers too!


----------



## COWBOY21 (Sep 18, 2012)

I raised Duroc/ Yorkshire and have some New Hampshire, here in Central Va. All of my pigs are very friendly and love to interact with people. My sow just had 7 piglets 2 weeks ago


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 18, 2012)

Another thing to consider when purchasing pigs for the farm is how you are going to house them. If you are wanting to pasture raise them which in my opinion is the healthiest & best way then you want to raise a breed that will not root up your pastures. Hampshires are terrible rooters - you will have no pasture left if you get them. Now if you need some rototilling done then they would be a great breed! Folks often comment on our pastures that they are exactly that - pastures!

Large Blacks are a breed that root very little - they graze like cows. Piglets will root a little more but not much. In our experience Gloucestershire Old Spots & Red Wattles root a little more but nothing compared to other breeds. 

Our pigs (Large Blacks) live with geese, chickens, turkeys, sheep, cows etc & all get on well together. When we had Hamps they were terrible chicken killers!

Liz


----------



## ashley d (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm in love with our yorkshire!   She is such a doll, I really wish we could get more but we raised her and the others just for meat and shes the last of them all.   I dont think we will be doing pigs again for a long time.   I'm much more happier to stick with chickens, turkeys, ducks, and of course my goats.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome to BYH 



> I don't think we will be doing pigs again for a long time.


Any particular reason why? Feed too expensive? Didn't like the meat? No longer eating pork?

Just curious 

Liz


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 22, 2012)

Um, Liz, how much would it be to ship 2 large black piglets up here in Alaska?  Um, just, er, wondering


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL! We just shipped two to Anchorage this past Wednesday - destination Palmer! The airline bill was $685 which is WAY cheaper than coming to get them 

It was a LONG flight for the gilts but they did really well. They left Springfield at 6am, went to Atlanta & from there onto Minneapolis. From MN they headed up to Anchorage arriving at 8:45 pm. The airline is very good at watering the piglets but this time we also sent a bag of food with each one so they at least had something during the stop overs. 

SO its very doable 

Liz


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 22, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> LOL! We just shipped two to Anchorage this past Wednesday - destination Palmer! The airline bill was $685 which is WAY cheaper than coming to get them
> 
> It was a LONG flight for the gilts but they did really well. They left Springfield at 6am, went to Atlanta & from there onto Minneapolis. From MN they headed up to Anchorage arriving at 8:45 pm. The airline is very good at watering the piglets but this time we also sent a bag of food with each one so they at least had something during the stop overs.
> 
> ...


Well that'd be to much considering we wouldn't be able to breed them... Not enough room

Oh well, when I have my OWN house I'll have cows, goats, sheep, and LBs


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 24, 2012)

> Well that'd be to much considering we wouldn't be able to breed them... Not enough room


If you just want feeders there is a LB breeder up near Delta somewhere - that would be MUCH cheaper. Not sure what she has available. We have never yet shipped feeders, WAY too expensive but for breeding stock it is worth it. 

The guy in Palmer has LB crosses right now I think.

Liz


----------

